# Its Time to make the Doughnuts...



## wingnutooa (Jan 16, 2009)

so my primary is empty. i want to refill it.

i was thinking about a watermelon wine but i've heard that it spoils quickly.

i dont want to add anything else but watermelon. no hybrids.



it does raise a question though. do all melons spoil as easily. honeydew, cantaloup



what can i do to make a successful batch.

i've found melons at the store, should i be waiting till they are in season?

if so what are some other recipes i can make during the winter.


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 16, 2009)

i can only comment on one part of this
Wait until the melons are available locally grown 
What we get now comes from the southern hemisphere


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 16, 2009)

I want in on this too Wing. I'd like to make a watermelon wine but around here, if you can find them they'd be outrageously expensive. Melons intrigue me too, will be following the thread.
Troy


----------



## cpfan (Jan 16, 2009)

wingnut:

you need to spend some time puttering around Jack Keller's web-site.

You can also make wine from fruit juices. I have a gallon of apple/grape (or maybe grape/apple) on the go. Gotta bottle it SOON. It was made from bottles of juice from the grocery store. I just started a batch of Fruitopia wine (Strawberry Passion Awareness). This particular Fruitopia product is apparently only available in Canada. But cruise down the grocery store's juice aisles checking out the sales(the canned & bottled aisle and the refrigerated juice area). My Fruitopia was half price or less (depending where you shop).

I was in the juice aisle today looking at a couple of prospects and wondering if are ever on sale.

Remember no sorbate no benzoate.

Steve


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a white grape/ peach and a raspberry/white grape going and also a cranberry/apple all had K metabisulfite (sp) but I had no problems getting fermentation started. I did not add campden 

The raspberry is already beautifully clear after 3 weeks

Jack Keller's site has lots of good stuff to experiment with


----------



## gregmeetsworld (Jan 16, 2009)

That white grape/ peach sound good!


----------

